# Portugeese Floor Corker Price



## Airplanedoc (Mar 3, 2011)

I swung by my semi local shop today and noticed that they had portuguese floor corkers for $59 out the door. Is this a good price? I am on my iphone at the moment, heading into a meeting so i can't web search too much. If its a good deal I might swing back by on my way out of town.

Thanks

AD


----------



## joea132 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah that's what they go for at the cheapest shop near me.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I paid 69 or 79.00 That would be a great price. Look it over, maybe a demo.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah that is not a bad price..


----------



## Maestro (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 3, 2011)

Thats about as cheap as you'll find it.


----------



## almargita (Mar 3, 2011)

George had the Italian Floor Corker for sale around Christmas for $105.00, I jumped on it & love the way it bottles. Have a couple of hand corkers available if anyone wants them.......
Al


----------



## Flem (Mar 3, 2011)

$59.00 out the door is a good price. I've found $59 but I had to pay tax on top of that.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 3, 2011)

> I think I paid 69 or 79.00 That would be a great price. Look it over, maybe a demo.



They actually had 6 of them sitting on the floor. I think actual price was $54 with tax made it just under $59. I called back they told me it was their regular price, so next month, I will have to swing back that way and pick one up.

Thanks Again


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2011)

Airplanedoc said:


> They actually had 6 of them sitting on the floor. I think actual price was $54 with tax made it just under $59. I called back they told me it was their regular price, so next month, I will have to swing back that way and pick one up.
> 
> Thanks Again



GO 4 IT !


----------



## DavidB (Mar 3, 2011)

almargita said:


> George had the Italian Floor Corker for sale around Christmas for $105.00, I jumped on it & love the way it bottles. Have a couple of hand corkers available if anyone wants them.......
> Al



What are the hand corkers like? Price?


----------



## almargita (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is what the hand corker is like:

Al



http://www.finevinewines.com/p-1047-4039.aspx


----------

